# Re-arranging the furniture. Already.



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I haven't even been here 2 months and I am already moving things around. I gave away a couple of excess pieces of furniture and now can arrange the living room to be more functional and user friendly. Last night, I wanted to get the room all organized and be able to crochet all day today. 

Not happening. I needed to move the snake tank into the guest room. It weighs about 400 pounds. I wound up having to take everything out of the guest room, move the tank, and start putting things back. Then I realized I was going to have to move all that stuff again today to put it into storage! So, I started moving stuff out of storage that belongs in the house and making room for the things that need to go IN to storage. Which is when I found out that I need to tear up the carpet on the screen porch and remove it. It's damp on one end and all mildewy. It stinks. Therefore, it goes! After which, the extra sofa and lawn chairs have to move to one end of the porch so I can bring my desk and my computer indoors for the winter. Then the sofa has to go to the other end of the porch for storage. Along with a queen sized bed set, 2 lawn chairs, several boxes of stuff that belong to a total stranger, and a console tv. This will free up a closet in my house for the Christmas storage totes. It will also make it so the front door is actually usable! Then I can set up the guest room for my grandkids, and set up a sewing table on the screen porch. THEN I can set up my living room, run the vaccuum and sit down for a while. All that, just to crochet a purse?

Oh, and somewhere in there today? I have to make pumpkin bread and soda jelly!! When did that become part of rearranging the furniture?.........lol


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ninn...a snake tank is guest room....that is one way , they will not stay long.... just kidding . sounds like an lot of work to do...good luck.....pat


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

Ninn, What is soda jelly? do you have instructions? could yopu share. Thanks Vickie


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Soda Pop Jelly

4 cups Soda Pop
1/4 cup Lemon Juice
1 box Dry Pectin
6 cups Sugar, granulated

Measure soda. Combine soda, lemon juice and pectin in a large saucepan
or kettle. Bring mixture to a rolling boil. Hard boil for 1 minutes.
Hard boil means the point at which the brew still bubbles even when
you stir it. Add sugar and bring back to a hard boil for 2 minutes.


Put in canning jars, seal and boil process for 15 minutes. Remove the
jars from the boiling bath and turn upside down for 5 minutes. Now,
turn them back right side uip and allow to sit overnight. Your jelly
is now ready and has been canned and can be stored for up to a year.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Puddlejumper~

I actually never considered that. The young lady that I want to move out usually sleeps in that room and she is scared to death of that snake!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn, I know how you feel. Seems like any time I want to rearrange ONE room, it requires the WHOLE HOUSE to come apart! Why is that?

I hope you have a productive day, and get to spend the day tomorrow on the purse!

I also hope you work things out with your "roomy" and can reclaim her space and the space taken up by a "total stranger" soon. 

Wishing you a clean, organized home that you can feel comfortable in soon!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

YAY!!! The living room is all done, the sun porch is cleaned out, the guest room is ready for the toddler bed for my grandson. My bedroom is clean, the laundry is caught up and the trash is out. Whew! And it only took 3 days! Now all that's left is to scrub down the bathroom to prep for painting, wash up the dishes, mop the floor and finally start the pumpkin bread! The purse is done and headed to the drycleaners for a zipper. One of these days, I should really learn how to put one in.

I love this! It's so easy to keep up now that all the kids are gone! Why didn't anyone tell me how much I would love having time to do what I want to do for a change?


----------

